# Hot wings on the firepit



## ScotO (Jun 17, 2012)

Our good friends just got back home yesterday morning from a week-long vacation in the mountains of Tennessee, what better way to celebrate their safe trip home than with some hot wings and burgers on the firepit! Cooked over a mix of applewood, green white oak, and red maple slivers. Hands-down they are the best wings I ever ate. No grease, either!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for raining on my parade....
I am grilling hot chicken wings for Dad today per his request.
My wings ain't gonna look or taste as good as yours! Chit, I gotta git one of them there pits.
That looks like blue cheese on top.....yummy!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 17, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Thanks for raining on my parade....
> I am grilling hot chicken wings for Dad today per his request.
> My wings ain't gonna look or taste as good as yours! Chit, I gotta git one of them there pits.
> That looks like blue cheese on top.....yummy!
> ...


Gamma the sprinkles on top are grated Romano and parmesan.   The sauce is mild ranch with garlic mixed in.  I'm sure your wings will be good too!  I hate eating them out of a deep fryer, when you grill them they aren't as bad for ya!


----------



## DianeB (Jun 17, 2012)

almost looks like you have some powdered sugar on top - what is that - looks great.
I am building your keyhole designed firepit for my hubby for his birthday - hope it turns out as nice as yours.



oops just you your response to Gamma


----------



## ScotO (Jun 17, 2012)

DianeB said:


> almost looks like you have some powdered sugar on top - what is that - looks great.
> I am building your keyhole designed firepit for my hubby for his birthday - hope it turns out as nice as yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Diane, I'm sure your pit will turn out fine.  If ya need any pointers or help along the way, PM me.  I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd gain 10 lbs living near you guys.  Looks mighty fine!

Your firepit pictures never get old.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I'd gain 10 lbs living near you guys. Looks mighty fine!
> 
> Your firepit pictures never get old.


If you did live near us, between your wood fired oven and my cooking firepit, we'd both end up gaining weight!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 17, 2012)

Scotty, I love it..... Damn them look good. (DROOL...  ) 

Thanks again for posting the pic of your pit. Everyone who has seen mine loves it.

Looks like there was a good time had by all....


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2012)

Goddangit you guys.  Between this thread and the pizza oven (and then BG throwing in Calzones) I am about ready to eat my friggen calculator.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 18, 2012)

Jags, come to the dark side...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2012)

It's making me hungry Scotty Overkill, looks great.

zap


----------



## n3pro (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sorry I am the PA firepit food safety inspector, that is now contraband.  You are hereby cited and asked not to cook anymore delicious looking food on the firepit until I am invited to partake for the safety of you and your children.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, that looks way good!
Damn, now i am hungry.


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 20, 2012)

Scotty you are a Bad infulance. Saw your  pit and made this one for Fathers Day. Had to give it a testdrive last night.  After seeing the wings thats the next adventure


----------



## ScotO (Jun 20, 2012)

es332 said:


> Scotty you are a Bad infulance. Saw your  pit and made this one for Fathers Day. Had to give it a testdrive last night.  After seeing the wings thats the next adventure


Looks great!  Once you learn to do wings over some good hardwood, you'll REALLY good be hooked!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good...


----------



## DianeB (Jun 21, 2012)

es332 said:


> Scotty you are a Bad infulance. Saw your pit and made this one for Fathers Day. Had to give it a testdrive last night. After seeing the wings thats the next adventure


 Was this a kit with liner, grill and hanger - looks very nice.


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 21, 2012)

DianeB said:


> Was this a kit with liner, grill and hanger - looks very nice.


 
The whole kit at Menards you choose the color of bricks the grill was 39.00 extra all said it was 140's . We love it. Cooked ribs over apple wood on Memorial day


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Made these today. With home made sauce. Way frickin' good!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 23, 2012)

holy crap that looks amazing,both the firepits & all the food.


----------



## Robert Bryant (Jun 23, 2012)

Man, I can't wait until we get outta this apartment and into our new home so we can get one of those firepits. I reckon we'll be cookin out there rain or shine. Looks nice and tasty guys.


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 23, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Made these today. With home made sauce. Way frickin' good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those wings look great


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 24, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Made these today. With home made sauce. Way frickin' good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dammmm...Those look great, Even the plate is nice!


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice Scotty. Nice. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

